# Partitions do not show up in /dev



## Dr_Sweety (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi,

after a recent update from an unknown 10.0 version (built around a year ago) to 10.0-ALPHA5 I can no longer see the partitions of my zroot SSD (ZFS) in /dev:


```
# ls /dev/ada*
/dev/ada0       /dev/ada3       /dev/ada3p3     /dev/ada5p1
/dev/ada1       /dev/ada3p1     /dev/ada4       /dev/ada5p2
/dev/ada2       /dev/ada3p2     /dev/ada5       /dev/ada5p3
```

ada2 would be my SSD. ada3 and ada5 are data disks (ZFS), all of them (ada2,3 & 5) use GPT with a very similar layout:


```
# gpart show
=>        34  1250263661  ada3  GPT  (596G)
          34         128     1  freebsd-boot  (64k)
         162     8388608     2  freebsd-swap  (4.0G)
     8388770  1241874925     3  freebsd-zfs  (592G)
 
=>        34  1250263661  ada5  GPT  (596G)
          34         128     1  freebsd-boot  (64k)
         162     8388608     2  freebsd-swap  (4.0G)
     8388770  1241874925     3  freebsd-zfs  (592G)
 
=>       34  488397101  diskid/DISK-S14GNYACB03516X  GPT  (232G)
         34          6                               - free -  (3.0k)
         40       1024                            1  freebsd-boot  (512k)
       1064        984                               - free -  (492k)
       2048    8388608                            2  freebsd-swap  (4.0G)
    8390656    8388608                            3  freebsd-zfs  (4.0G)
   16779264  471617871                            4  freebsd-zfs  (224G)
```

As you can see gpart no longer recognizes the SSD by its "ada*" entry but instead using the diskid. Obviously, the GPT labels of the SSD do not show up in /dev/gpt as well. I've attached the output of `gpart list` below.

View attachment gpart.txt

I've read in other posts that the disappearance of GPT labels might be due to entries in fstab pointing to the disk in question. I however did not find any evidence that this might apply in my case:


```
# Device                Mountpoint      FStype  Options         Dump    Pass#
#/dev/ada2p2             none           swap    sw              0       0
#/dev/gpt/swap_ssd       none           swap    sw              0       0
proc                    /proc           procfs  rw              0       0
procfs                  /compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw         0       0
/usr/ports              /usr/jails/inet/usr/ports nullfs        rw,late 0      0
/mnt/p2p                /usr/jails/inet/mnt/p2p nullfs  rw,late 0       0
/mnt/Backup/Pictures    /usr/jails/inet/mnt/pictures        nullfs  ro,late 0       0
/mnt/scripts            /usr/jails/inet/mnt/scripts nullfs  ro,late         0       0
/mnt/data/iPod          /usr/jails/inet/mnt/iPod    nullfs  rw,late         0       0
/mnt/data/Movies        /usr/jails/inet/mnt/movies/Movies   nullfs  ro,late 0       0
/mnt/data/Series        /usr/jails/inet/mnt/movies/Series   nullfs  ro,late 0       0
fdesc   /dev/fd         fdescfs         rw      0       0
/mnt/Documents  /usr/jails/inet/mnt/Documents   nullfs  rw,late 0       0
```

The only difference I can think of between ada2 (zroot) & ada3,5 (data disks) is that the former is the boot disk. Other than that I can't think of any difference. I've read through /usr/src/UPDATING but did not find any hints.

Does anybody know what might be causing the problem?

PS: the SSD (ada2) shows up with its diskid instead of its GPT label or ada2* as well in `zpool status`


----------

